# 12-4 Six Mile Corner Report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Monday December 4, 2006

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

No Report

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

The early ice bite is hot hot hot! Nice fish also.

Ice thickness ranges from 12 inches to alot less. Use a bar and smack the ice as you walk or punch holes. Some houses being put out by 4 wheelers. Shoreline ice and shallow sunken island ice will be the most unsafe.

Nelson Bay, Velva Bay, 3 Mile Bay are all produce limits of walleye ranging from 15 to 24 inches.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, or red treble hooks tipped with minnows.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I took my two sons to Lake Audubon at Nelson Bay and we caught 47 eyes under 18" and kept limit 14" to 18". Best time hot bite 3:30PM to 6PM. I had to help each to unhook eyes and hook minnows. I was happy that my sons were so excited to caught then every minutes. :rock:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on, sounds like fun.


----------

